# Is there a course to learn the technical bits of MH?



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Since betting our MH i've spent ages reading through threads in order to learn more about how our MH works, but i am rapidly realising that i'm technically inept!

We're planning a trip to france next summer and i really want to be confident that we know and understand our MH better by then. I've been loaned a MH guide book but its all greek to me, maybe i'm just a lost cause.

I wondered (maybe this is completely bonkers) but is there a course for MH technical stuff and maintenance? Has anyone been on one? 

I also read on here of people carrying spare parts for things while travelling - what are the most common spare parts to take with you and why?

Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

By the time summer comes and you have had a few trips and weekends away you should become conversant with your van.

As to technical, you will need a lot of courses to go to to learn all that!

Don't worry, just enjoy.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

busterbears said:


> Since betting our MH i've spent ages reading through threads in order to learn more about how our MH works, but i am rapidly realising that i'm technically inept!
> 
> We're planning a trip to france next summer and i really want to be confident that we know and understand our MH better by then. I've been loaned a MH guide book but its all greek to me, maybe i'm just a lost cause.
> 
> ...


The only spare parts you will need is WD40 to make it go and gaffer duct tape to make it stop...

Don't worry everything will come to to you in due time, what seems weird in a few weeks will be commonplace and you will be passing on your tips to others.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As Peter from JCM so eloquently put it - 

The University of Life

Faculty of Motorhomes

Experience Department

Practical Course Module

should see you getting First Class Honours!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is a fair old start right here...
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html
Patrick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes dont worry. If I can get away with it anyone can.

I carry spare bulbs, fuses, two belts (fan belt and or water pump belt, cant remember but apparently they are the ones I need). I had a belt snap once and it was Friday afternoon and the AA man couldnt get one so it was a low loader trip back home and the weekend over. I wouldnt fit it myself but if you have one your AA man should be able to. 

So make sure you have good breakdown cover for Europe and the few bits I mentioned and you will be fine. 

As far as using the vans bits and bobs you soon get the hang of it.

Where you planning to go and for how long?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

John Wickersham has written various books on motorhomes and caravans. Do a google for titles.

They are cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think both the major clubs do handling courses. It did one of the Caravan Clubs towing courses many years ago and thought it excellent value for money and it did include some maintenance tips. Whether the latter point is true of their motorhome courses I don't know, you could ask and in any case one of their courses may give you more confidence.

As for carrying spares, I DO carry some odd bits and pieces including gaffer tape and tools, primarily :

Fuses and bulbs the latter can be a legal requirement on the continent.
A spare gas regulator and a camping gas regulator.
Water pump head.
Spare spectacles again a legal requirement on the continent if you wear glasses.
spare wheel  

peedee


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

barryd said:


> > I carry spare bulbs, fuses, two belts (fan belt and or water pump belt, cant remember but apparently they are the ones I need). I had a belt snap once and it was Friday afternoon and the AA man couldnt get one so it was a low loader trip back home and the weekend over. I wouldnt fit it myself but if you have one your AA man should be able to.
> >
> > So make sure you have good breakdown cover for Europe and the few bits I mentioned and you will be fine.
> >
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

To be honest I just bought a cheap set of bulbs in a pack of ebay. Indicators etc. Just to comply (ish) with EU law. If you wanted to do it properly I would suggest you consult your garage who looks after the van / your vehicles.

If your going down Geneva way which to be honest I didnt find that exciting make a trip a few miles further south to Lake Annecy back in France and just over the hill from there Lac du Bourget. Loads of Aires and great places to park and if your into Cycling on Annecy there is a great track down once side of the lake with lots of fit good looking People roller skating, running and cycling around the lakes. I wasnt allowed as I wasnt nearly attractive enough.

Its a lovely place though, just dont go on Bastile day (14th July) like we did, completely packed but great fun and we still found somewhere to park for nothing. 

BD


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheers barryd - think i'll give the garage a ring to check exactly what to get, didn't know it was compulsory till reading all on here.

We've done the west coast of france a lot years ago when kids were wee so fancied a change so will look into lake annecy area, but i lovel the idea that if we don't like it we can move on.

BTW looking attractive for cycling running etc is overated and any serious athlete should be red faced and sweaty which i can manage no problem!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

busterbears said:


> Cheers barryd - think i'll give the garage a ring to check exactly what to get, didn't know it was compulsory till reading all on here.
> 
> We've done the west coast of france a lot years ago when kids were wee so fancied a change so will look into lake annecy area, but i lovel the idea that if we don't like it we can move on.
> 
> BTW looking attractive for cycling running etc is overated and any serious athlete should be red faced and sweaty which i can manage no problem!


I wouldnt worry too much about the bulbs. I think its probably one of those laws that is there but never enforced.

There were no red faced atheltes in Annecy. Mrs D is quite fit and when she went out cycling she reckoned they were passing her like she was standing still and not even breaking sweat. Me? I was probably sat on the beach with a bottle of wine and a selection of cheese only avoiding getting hot by jumping in the lake every now and again.

Your right about moving on and on that first trip to Europe we pinged around Europe like a ping pong ball. I think a couple of days after Geneva and Annecy we were in the Med!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

It must be a french genetic thing exercising hard and not breaking sweat, if runners and bikers pass me in races i like to know they are at least working hard! I fear it all sounds too glamorous for us, we're more your forest muddy/wet runners & bikers. I'll maybe have more success with wine, cheese and people watching.

With these continental laws i always think, if you've not got what your supposed to have then its sods law you'll need them (not usually pessimistic in life normally). We broke down on the peripherique in paris some years ago, private road, european AA cover no good, private contractors charged us equivelant of £180 in francs to put water in our broken radiator and say the car was fixed because they pretended not to understand my french.


----------

